

Ask HN: What do you look for in a VPN service? - chatmasta

I&#x27;m starting a VPN service and wanted to see what the HN market looks for in VPN services. Do you have any common problems&#x2F;gripes? Anything that VPN services do NOT offer that you wish they did?
======
schrodingersCat
Well, I would like it to work without 3rd party software. I want assurances in
privacy and anonymity. If this service is based in the US, this mean NOT
keeping much in the way of logs or records. I want assurances from a crypto
expert that your service is secure. It also _NEEDS_ to have perfect forward
secrecy enabled from the start to "prevent intercept and decrypt later"
attacks. Bandwidth caps are annoying but probably necessary - mine currently
is ~$20 / month and 50gb cap. Accepting btc is a plus.

------
cjfarivar
Strong privacy policy?

